# Neighborly animal issue....ugh!!



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

So recently the neighbor two doors down has been feeding this family of *****...
For the past 2 week or so they've now made it into our yard and have been screaming at night.

I can deal with their noise and such....but i just dont think them being around is safe for anyone.

Theres multiple people on the street who agree, and think that relocation is the best solution...they dont belong in residential areas.
So one of the people who suggested that had a humane live trap which we borrowed...which we set up and this morning....
we found either mommy or dad **** in it.
Tucker of course was going bonkers cause him and wild animals just seem to get him going.

The huge issue to me is that sometimes the boys like to go for mid night pees,and i can let them out...but who's to say itll be safe??
Why do my dogs have to walk lightly in their yard cause ***** moved in....no way.

The ***** in this area have and continue to attack other animals...mainly cats. which i have 2 of.

Anyway after catching the **** this morning... the neighbor sees us moving the trap to the front yard with the **** in it...covered it with a towel so the stress wasnt so much.

10 mins later, she's on our front lawn as we're sitting out front....yelling and carrying on about how the ***** dont hurt animals..how theyre vegetarians.....how they dont threaten dogs.

Really? so them having rabies in our area is a figment of our imagination?

she kept going on, getting louder...finally.. i spoke up. 
I was sitting there quiet until then cause the bf was handling it.

so i told her "so when my animals whether cats or dogs gets hurt, gets rabies cause of those dirty animals....you can expect a vet bill."
and then i went inside.

this lady has 5 cats ...and she swears ***** are veggies.
I dont care, they have rabies. 

anyway...im sure there will be an uproar in the neighborhood this week at some point....but there are more people for the relocation than not.


Anyone agree with relocation?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yes, and I think you handled the situation in a beautiful, caring way. 

Sadly, many in this world wouldn't be so caring. Your neighbors should be thankful they have such decent folks next to them.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes, I totally agree with humane relocation! It's the right thing to do and actually, it's what's best for the animal in the long run. It keeps everyone safe.

And I would be having a fit if there where racoons in my backyard seeing how I not only have dogs, but two small children!

You did good! :smile:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I can't really say that ***** worry me too much. We have to chase ***** off our porch every time we want to go out at night. My dogs go out back at night without issue. That's not the reason I bought a coonhound (haha) but there are probably more ***** here than people. We also have deer, lions, black bears, and the occasional grizzly. We have had black bears knock over garbage cans in our neighborhood. ***** are just something I have never given a second thought. It's not unusual to see a few walking around in the grass on the other side of my fence. We have no one living behind us. We are only a treeline away from the bay. They pay our dogs no mind and my boys are at the point where they don't even bark at ***** anymore. Everyone goes about their business. 

People here don't feed them though. I do have to say that if that were the case, they are becoming too used to humans and would be better off relocated.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a neighbor who constantly feeds the Raccoons, used to be a big problem when my dogs were younger, they'd sneak out when the door opened and go roll in the raccoon pee and poo down at her house, then proceed to eat the crap too. Once I put a deer fence the buggers can't get onto my property or the dogs hers, so not a problem anymore. Put up a portable deer fence, they work wonders, because if you relocate these ones, more are going to come. Good Luck!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Raccoon's don't worry me either, but there are a lot of elderly neighbours round here that they do worry. So, thats absolutely fine by me, I don't want people upset and scared to go out of their houses, as they are apt to be like round here. If they want to arrange for the raccoon's to be relocated, as long as it's done in a humane way, as long as there is no way the raccoon's aren't going to be put to sleep or poisoned, then no worries at all.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

It is most likely illegal in your area to relocate rabies vector species. If one of those animals is ill with rabies or distemper and you relocate it, you're potentially infecting another entire population of animals in a different area. 

I completely disagree that they don't belong in residential areas. I doubt there's a residential area in the US where you won't find raccoons. Generally they don't pose a threat (unless you keep fowl or small animals outside, or the raccoon is ill) but the feeding IS an issue. It's going to attract more and more raccoons, not to mention other wildlife, they're going to want to stick around for the regular buffet and they're going to reproduce in that area. I would absolutely not relocate, but I would do anything I possibly could, including involving the authorities, to get this person to stop feeding them. You can relocate all of the raccoons you want, but if she continues to feed them, more will come. It WILL become a huge problem. Relocation is not the answer, and you're potentially causing bigger problems by doing it.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone...

We just took it about 5 mins away....

The **** didnt hiss, swat a paw or anything....acted very domesticated.
It also didnt even want to come out of the live trap...it was more than happy to lay in it.

It was a big guy too.....holy crap!!

Anyway the neighbor just confronted me on my lawn a few mins ago...im so mad.

I'm so ready for a 8 ft tall fence!!!!

Just found out that a friend a street over has been doing the same with about 4 or 5 ***** so far.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

If you're bringing them five minutes away, you guys are very likely going to be trying to trap the same animals again and again. Eventually, they aren't going to fall for it. Then what? 

The root of the problem is the feeding. Stop the problem at it's root, otherwise your efforts are totally pointless. And likely very illegal.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Is there a way to bring the law to your side when it comes to the feeding? Because 5 minutes likely won't keep it stymied for long. That is the source of the problem. That's what needs to be stopped. I would check out local laws or call the PD and find out if they can do anything about **** feeding. I know our base police has stopped animal feeding in the on base housing. We don't live on base but because we are military housing, I know it would work the same here. If our base police will put a stop to **** feeding (and I think deer too) then maybe your sheriff's department would too. It's worth a shot.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Is there a way to bring the law to your side when it comes to the feeding? Because 5 minutes likely won't keep it stymied for long. That is the source of the problem. That's what needs to be stopped. I would check out local laws or call the PD and find out if they can do anything about **** feeding. I know our base police has stopped animal feeding in the on base housing. We don't live on base but because we are military housing, I know it would work the same here. If our base police will put a stop to **** feeding (and I think deer too) then maybe your sheriff's department would too. It's worth a shot.


I agree! Contact your local Animal Control &/or police (although I'd wager it's the former agency) to find out what your regional ordinances are about feeding wild animals, esp raccoons. At the very minimum, perhaps you can explain your problem to them & they may pay a call to your "nice" neighbours to school them in why they shouldn't be feeding the raccoons.

Bonne chance,


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My whole problem is this:

The raccoons are getting comfortable with people. Associating people with food. What if a child was out playing (there are kids all over our neighborhood) and a **** walks up to them expecting food, the child tries to pet the **** and gets bit. What if this animal has rabies? What if, what if...... It's not a good scenario.

I agree the feeding is the problem.

And on a side note, I have never lived in a neighborhood where there where raccoons wondering around....?? Maybe I'm lucky?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> My whole problem is this:
> 
> The raccoons are getting comfortable with people. Associating people with food. What if a child was out playing (there are kids all over our neighborhood) and a **** walks up to them expecting food, the child tries to pet the **** and gets bit. What if this animal has rabies? What if, what if...... It's not a good scenario.
> 
> ...


Oh, they're everywhere, it's just that people generally don't see them because they're nocturnal. However, when they've got a constant food source like this, they'll come out at all hours to feed, and they will come to expect food. They will even begin to demand food. 

Raccoons are awesome, intelligent critters, but they are fiercely strong and very mischievous. They'll come through cat doors, bust through window screens, etc. to get food. When cornered or trapped, they can become extremely aggressive. My friend's sister thinks it's a good idea to feed raccoons. A couple of weeks ago, she walked into her kitchen at about 2AM for a glass of water. Guess what? There were three adult raccoons in her kitchen, eating her cat's food. She's got young children...can you imagine if they got up in the middle of the night, stumbled upon those guys and tried to play with them?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> If you're bringing them five minutes away, you guys are very likely going to be trying to trap the same animals again and again. Eventually, they aren't going to fall for it. Then what?
> 
> The root of the problem is the feeding. Stop the problem at it's root, otherwise your efforts are totally pointless. And likely very illegal.


The lady who is actually feeding them thinks its a wonderful idea.
She has told us she has no plans to stop whatsoever.

Im going to look into local by laws...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Rachel,

So, in MI, we have Raccoons EVERYWHERE. And I mean everywhere. I'm guessing this is similar all over the country. 

Pardon me for a minute as I talk in laymen's terms....
So let me get this straight, the concern lies with taking a Raccoon from one part of the city to another part of an area where other raccoons exist. And the fear being that the Raccoon you are moving could have Rabies and could infect another group of Raccoons?

I'm just trying to understand the concern here.


Also, I'd have to disagree...well, somewhat... that Raccoons can live safely in the city. From the hundreds I see dead on the road, I would guess that the more remote areas would allow them to live more safely... though I guess I see them dead on country roads all the time. 

I'm not exaggerating when I tell you that any 20 minute car ride around my area... you will see a minimum of 20-30 dead raccoons on the road. Its actually pretty sad.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Rachel,
> 
> So, in MI, we have Raccoons EVERYWHERE. And I mean everywhere. I'm guessing this is similar all over the country.
> 
> ...


Kevin, the concern lies within spreading rabies to other locations, period, not specifically amongst other raccoons.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention, another huge concern I'd have about such a large population of raccoons living in and hanging around my house is the roundworm that they carry. There are wildlife rehabbers who refuse to handle raccoons because this parasite is so nasty, potentially fatal to humans and pets, and so difficult to get rid of.


"What you need to know about wildlife diseases
Raccoon roundworm
Resources

Information from the CDC
Michigan DNR fact sheeet
Caused by: A parasite.

Most common way people catch it: "Dirty" hand touches mouth. Put contaminated object directly into mouth.

Worst-case scenario: Death.

How common in the Northeast? Although the worm is common in raccoons, few people contract the disease.

Most vulnerable groups: Young children.

This disease is caused by a parasite, a roundworm called Baylisascaris procyonis. The roundworm larvae cause problems as they travel through the person's muscles and various organs, including the liver, brain, lungs, and eyes. The severity of the infection depends on how many of the parasite's eggs were ingested, and where the larvae migrate. Although serious infections are rare, raccoon roundworm can be fatal in people.

Raccoons are the primary host of this roundworm, which is commonly found in their small intestines. The parasite has also been found in mice, squirrels, rabbits, birds, woodchucks, and dogs.

How do you catch it?

Raccoons shed millions of the microscopic roundworm eggs in their feces. It takes about a month for newly deposited eggs to develop to the infective stage. The eggs can only develop into worms when they're in an animal's body, but the eggs are hardy and may survive for years in soil, sand, or water.

People may encounter the eggs through direct contact with raccoon droppings or by touching a contaminated area or object. If they don't wash their hands, they may later transfer the eggs to their mouths. Small children are particularly vulnerable because they tend to put their hands, and other objects such as bark, wood chips, toys, soil, or even droppings, into their mouths.

Other animals may become infected by eating an infected animal or through contact with the feces of an infected animal.

Symptoms

Symptoms in people may include nausea, skin irritations, tiredness, liver enlargement, loss of coordination and muscle control, blindness, inattentiveness, and coma.

Raccoons rarely show symptoms of the disease but the species that don't usually play host to this worm (such as woodchucks, squirrels, birds) tend to show abnormal behaviors when infested. They'll tilt their heads and have difficulty walking or climbing. They may lose their fear of people, circle, roll on the ground, fall over, lay on their sides and paddle their feet, or fall into a coma.

Treatment

If someone's been exposed, or even suspects exposure to raccoon roundworm, seek immediate medical care. If the worms can be killed before they migrate through the body, there's a very good chance that the disease will be prevented. But if the condition is not treated early, recovery is less assured. Raccoon roundworm infections are very difficult to diagnose in people.

Protection on the job

If you're working in an area that's contaminated with raccoon feces, wear a proper respirator, rubber gloves, rubber boots, and disposable coveralls. Because the eggs are resistant to common disinfectants, the feces and any contaminated materials should be burned. If that's not feasible, double-bag the materials and bury them deeply.

Contaminated clothing can be double-bagged and discarded, or washed in boiling water with bleach. Scrub rubber boots with bleach and a scrub brush. Clean traps before storing, to remove feces while they are fresh. Traps and other equipment that can withstand the heat can be flamed. If that's impractical, clean with boiling water and bleach.

Advice for customers

Have your pets "wormed" three to four times each year.
*
To prevent your children from encountering roundworm eggs, keep them away from areas that are frequented by raccoons. Cover their sandboxes. Train them to wash their hands and scrub their fingernails after playing outdoors, especially if they were in your garden or the sandbox.
*
Discourage raccoons from living in and around your home (management techniques are discussed in Appendix B).
*
Prompt removal and destruction of raccoon feces will reduce the risk of human exposure. Raccoons typically defecate at the base of trees, on fallen logs, on large rocks, and wood piles, and in barns or other outbuildings. Raccoon feces may also be found in children's sandboxes, attics, fireplaces, garages, decks, rooftops, haylofts, and compost piles.
*
Areas of soil or concrete are best decontaminated by a thorough flaming using a handheld propane torch (weed burner). Wooden decks and patios can be cleaned with boiling water. Soil can be turned over with a rake or shovel, then flamed. Repeat this process several times. To decontaminate a fireplace or woodstove and chimney, build a roaring fire."


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

My main concern is my health, my dogs and my cats.

I understand ***** are everywhere....trust me the country roads here are plastered with them.
I have also hit numerous with my car.

The neighbour wants to listen to no reasoning that feeding these animals pose a threat or everyone.
She says she's helping a family.
When we moved this one today, it had absolutely no fear...nothing.

Also when looking into relocation by laws....we can only relocate up to 1 km away...which is what we did.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Put up a fence, deer fencing so they can't get through and your dogs can't get out when they go potty at night. www.Bennersdeerfencing.com


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

We have a park near my house...right in the city. The Ducks and Geese there are fed constantly. Canadian Geese will literally come up to you... borderline agressively and attempt to take food from you. They have been fed so much... and I did go up there recently to feed the Ducks/Geese. After I was done, I thought to myself that something is very wrong with this scene. Its actually sad to see... these animals so dependent on humans. I no longer go up there to feed them.

Maybe this lady could use some enlightenment like I experienced.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

First, raccoons are NOT vegetarians. Ever see those documentaries where they are washing fish in a river? They also love dog food. They eat almost anything.

Yes, they might live ok in neighborhoods - but they also might get into your attic and destroy all your wiring and insulation. It happened to a neighbor when a raccon family moved in upstairs.

They WILL attack if cornered. People should never feed them. They are WILD animals. You don't want to try to domesticate them.

I've had raccoons chew through heavy-duty rubber tubs to get to the food inside. It's why we can't keep anything outside unless it's metal and chained down.

Yes, they are adorable with their little hands. But they can be huge pests. You don't want your family pets to tick them off at the wrong time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We have ***** here. They will get in the trash cans (even the big heavy lidded ones that you roll to the curb), eat the cat food, dog food, pretty much anything they can find. We also have possums. fox, and a TON of rabies. We just last week had a cat found to be rabid at our local humane society. Everyone that came into contact with that cat had to get vaccinated and it's a HUGE deal now. 

So, feeding or encouraging a **** to stay around anyone's house would be a terrible idea here. I agree that calling animal control would be the wisest thing to do. I'd call them in a second and get them to come out and have a talk with those people. Maybe have them insist on those people getting rabies vaccines since they've been in contact with raccoons.  They'd make them do it in our area just for contacting the *****!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> We have ***** here. They will get in the trash cans (even the big heavy lidded ones that you roll to the curb), eat the cat food, dog food, pretty much anything they can find. We also have possums. fox, and a TON of rabies. We just last week had a cat found to be rabid at our local humane society. Everyone that came into contact with that cat had to get vaccinated and it's a HUGE deal now.
> 
> So, feeding or encouraging a **** to stay around anyone's house would be a terrible idea here. I agree that calling animal control would be the wisest thing to do. I'd call them in a second and get them to come out and have a talk with those people. Maybe have them insist on those people getting rabies vaccines since they've been in contact with raccoons. They'd make them do it in our area just for contacting the *****!


Yep, my mom called animal control once when there was a raccoon in their yard in the daytime and it looked sick. They had to quarantine their dogs even though they hadn't been in contact with it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

My dad is almost 99% sure that a racoon mama killed one of his cats....she had been attacked, my sister heard screaming and went outside and found the cat dead and a racoon climbing the bricks on his house. He has a family of racoons living in his neighborhood, you can hear them screaming all the time. Racoons carry Rabies among other things, nasty roundworms, leptospirosis....all sorts of NASTY diseases.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to admit I am not real fond of them. I was sitting on my porch at 5am one morning and one came down the sidewalk on tippy-toes, which by itself (and in the dark) will raise the hairs on the back of your neck. I didn't recognize it as an earthling for a few minutes and I thought I was in a horror movie, frozen to my chair.

Then, it came up to my steps (I did recognize it as a raccoon then) and I had heard if you hissed at them they would leave, so I hissed and it disappeared - only to jump up onto the porch from the side a few seconds later. I think my screaming woke the whole town up.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

xellil said:


> I have to admit I am not real fond of them. I was sitting on my porch at 5am one morning and one came down the sidewalk on tippy-toes, which by itself (and in the dark) will raise the hairs on the back of your neck. I didn't recognize it as an earthling for a few minutes and I thought I was in a horror movie, frozen to my chair.
> 
> Then, it came up to my steps (I did recognize it as a raccoon then) and I had heard if you hissed at them they would leave, so I hissed and it disappeared - only to jump up onto the porch from the side a few seconds later. I think my screaming woke the whole town up.


 My sister actually ended up with a baby ****, probably like 6 weeks old or so that fell through a hole in the roof/ceiling in her bedroom, it was locked in her bedroom with her cats, the little sucker was already aggressive and hissing, snarling, screaming at them when they were trying to catch it. My cousin actually raised a baby **** till it was about a year old when it got really super aggressive towards everyone and everything so he had to let it go in the wild.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> My sister actually ended up with a baby ****, probably like 6 weeks old or so that fell through a hole in the roof/ceiling in her bedroom, it was locked in her bedroom with her cats, the little sucker was already aggressive and hissing, snarling, screaming at them when they were trying to catch it. My cousin actually raised a baby **** till it was about a year old when it got really super aggressive towards everyone and everything so he had to let it go in the wild.


Yep, they are wild and should stay that way. I have also found a raccoon at 4am hanging off my bird feeders like a sloth AND I had some corn hanging on a chain with a screw into it and the raccoon was trying to UNSCREW it with his little hands! I swear, there is something downright creepy about an animal with thumbs.

I normally like the little wild woodland creatures, but I want raccoons to stay far away from me.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I love raccoons! I think they're awesome, fascinating creatures....in the wild. I don't think people should be messing with them, feeding them, trying to trap them, raise them, etc. They should be totally discouraged from hanging out around people's houses, but other than that they should be left alone.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I was actually at a camp as a kid once and they had raised this raccoon because its mama had been killed. They rehabilitated it and let it go, but it lived in the camp and had never once shown aggression. We were at the campfire pit one night and here comes the ****. One of the counselors recognized it and picked it up. It proceeded to wrap itself around his neck while draped over his shoulders and take a nap. Afterwards, I was one of the few who got to experience that. It was amazing. That **** was probably one in a million (with its lack of aggression) and that could have turned out so badly. I'm glad I got to experience it, but would I do it now? Heck no! I have been chased by ***** too many times. Not here though.

I went to school at Cal State Monterey Bay for a year and that campus is overrun by *****. We NEVER hear the spitting and screaming here but at school? EVERY SINGLE NIGHT! My room mate and I would look out the windows out into the quad and if they weren't fighting, they were mating. We were all watching a movie on one of those big blow up screens in the quad one night and a group of ***** walks right past the 200 or so of us sitting there and helped themselves to the garbage. We were walking back to our dorm from dinner one night and a **** came bolting out of the bushes to my left and ran right smack into my leg. He bounced off my leg and took off in another direction. I nearly peed myself. On more than one occasion we would be on the path back to our dorm and we would happen to pass bushes with mama ***** in them with their babies and we would get chased all the way back to our dorms.

Raccoons have not been an animal I have no experience with. Compared to the ***** in Monterey, the ***** in my neighborhood are downright lovable. I can't imagine if we had aggressive ***** here. If my neighbors were feeding *****, I would be on the phone with AC or base police in a hot second.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

tuckersmom20 said:


> So recently the neighbor two doors down has been feeding this family of *****...
> For the past 2 week or so they've now made it into our yard and have been screaming at night.
> 
> I can deal with their noise and such....but i just dont think them being around is safe for anyone.
> ...


***** are a major pain in the you know what, here. I can't stand them-I wish someone would relocate ours. If I found out a neighbor of mine was feeding them I would probably have some things to say of my own. I don't believe in harming them but i think relocation is a wonderful idea. Among other things, they get into our trash cans around here and toss the crap all over your lawn.  Can't stand them.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well the neighbor has been quiet hiding out in her house.

She also tried to claim my dogs are a danger to hers and her stupid birds safety.....right....tuck will lick you to death. Thats danger all right..

Im sure closer to the weekend it will all blow up again...friggen rediculous.

If she continues to feed them..and i see ***** in my yard, AC will be called. Plain and Simple.


----------

